# New Holland L185



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys I am looking at purchasing a L185. It is a 2009 with around 1400-1500 hours, 2 speed and cab with heat. I was not planning on doing snow this winter but I picked up a couple accounts and they begged me to do there lots this winter. I have all my accounts back from last season as well so I will be grossing between $15-20K. I sold all my equipment over the summer and all I have for a truck is a Nissan Titan so I am not going to put a plow on it just a spreader probably. They are wanting $23,500 it has new tires and is fully serviced. I am going to get a pusher for it as well. This is the only machine other than new in my area and I do not want to buy something from someone an hour away and have to deal with that issue. My questions are:

1. Are these good units?

2. How big of pusher would you put with this? My accounts are two apartment complex and a big open factory. Plus some others that I am going to sub to my uncle that has a truck.

Thanks guys most everyone around me runs Deere or Cat but Cat dealer is over an hour away and Deere does not have anything used at this time.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

My 185's and 190's run 9 &10 foot pushers...hopefully 11 foot this year.
Steve


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Do you like your skid steers? I ran a new holland about 8 or 9 years ago and the hydros were so loud that I wrote them off. I asked the dealer about this the other day and he said those were on the LS series and that this units hydros dont have near the noise. Any problems I should look out for when looking at this unit. I called him today as they had just gotten it in last week when I went and looked at it and he said they were replacing the bushings in the quick coupler but had it all cleaned up. Are they comfortable to run for long periods of time? This is what I am going to run so I want to make sure I get soomething comfortable.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I have run NH since I was 14 and I am now 26. Last Saturday I just brought home a 05 180B. I have always been pleased with my New Hollands dating back to the Lx885s. I feel they are comfortable. I would put no less than a 10' pusher on that machine, I think its 70+ HP. Hours are high for an 09 but what can you do. Price seems fair, your not stealing it and I see them listed for much higher by idiots

My 180 only has 63 HP and its getting a 10' avalanche, it does have foam filled tires which adds 600 lbs and has the weight kit so I should have enough weight for bite.

Others may disagree, but NH usually always has sloppy pins and bushings and the boom and bucket seem to have more play than any other machines out there, especially since it has higher hours on it. Also if its a hydraulic coupler, check it out good, they sometimes go bad

Goodluck


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Machine has around 1400 hours has the weight kit on the rear. They are replacing all the bushings on the hydraulic coupler. I know that is one thing I hear a lot is the booms aren't built as good as everyone else's machines. I'm going to go look at it again once they get the coupler fixed to check it out closer. The other day they had it in cleaning it all up and were starting to tear apart the coupler then. I do know that it will have new tires and will be fully seviced.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

I like all of my machines. I did drive a buddies LS 180 that was loud but it was something to do with that particular machine and the way the hydros mounted to the frame or it used a centrifical something(?)..sorry i just can't remember. That L series should be a very nice unit. The booms do tend to rattle a bit when wore and transporting up in the air but it never bothered me. Do you have the light package with flashers and turn signals? outlet for the rotating beacon just under top of cab but above the glass?. The New Holland rotating beacon is fantastic IMO. Don't assume that other rotators you see at auto part store are the same. These are bright for single rotating beacons..about 126.00
Does it have qiuck attach?
Steve


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Now that you mention the beacon, I assume that only a new holland plug will go in the socket? It is a weird size plug. Im going to the dealer Saturday so I will look for the light


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a NH LS 180 and it's been a great machine.It's loud but extremely reliable The price for the 185 sounds way too high. I know you said you wanted a local machine but for $5,500 I'll do some driving or arrange shipping.

Matthew G, my machine was wired for the beacon I gently pulled the wires out of the plug and inserted them into a 12v plug I got from napa. Now I can run my led light with the beacon switch.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Matthew your right it is a weird size and i was going to do what 4wyd did but after seeing the beacon on another machine i decided to spend the money and use the NH beacon.
Steve


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Plowfever...are you going to offer them less than 23,500.00 ? That price seems to be in line with machines listed here 
http://www.machinerytrader.com/list...=1055&Manu=NEW+HOLLAND&Mdltxt=L185&mdlx=exact


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes 25,900 is there asking price. I aways try to get 15% off what they are asking. I am going to offer probably somewhere around 22,500 for it. I can go up from there. I am going to try and get the loader and pusher for less than 25,000


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

Around here there have been a lot of problems with the newest l100 series. Which is now discontinued. From hydro, to drives and so on. But mostly the engines. Where I used to work we did 3 the first year they were out. All under 1000, hours, one only had 25. They have still been problematic and people around here are dumping them. But there are always good ones in the bunch. We run 5 new hollands on our farm.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

For anyone who may need a nice solid cab with heat, check this guy out, he ships

Im buying his cab next week

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Cab-Doo...315?pt=Skid_Steel_Loaders&hash=item3f0eb9cd03

He has then for less on Craigslist


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

That price seems way high. I paid $18,000 in 2007 for my ls180 with 850 or so hours.

Mdwstsnow got a 262b cat last week same hours for similar price, cab, heat ac.

Keep looking there are deals to be had.


----------



## mlars (Dec 1, 2010)

We run an L180, an L185 and a JD 8875 (built by NH) for snow, and also have a C190 (track macine) for summer work. They are great machines. The L's are much quieter than the previous models. The long wheelbase makes for a smoother ride and less tippy with a snow bucket at full height. I haven't looked at used machines in a while but the price seems in line, less is always better though Thumbs Up


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I went and looked at the machine again yesterday afternoon. They had replaced the face plate and had it somewhat cleaned up. I drove it around the lot and it seemed very tight and the booms didn't have any play what so ever in them. The hydros were quiet and smooth. I have found a Case 445 also that I am going to look at this week. It has about 300 less hours plus has a/c. From the pics it looks like a cleaner machine also. I believe it is the same size machine as the New Holland. The are asking $23,500 for it but the tires are only at 20% he said so those will need replaced right away. What do you guys think? I actually like the looks of the Case better and I think there controls would be more comfortable to run for long periods of time. The a/c would be nice for when I use it in the summer also. The only thing I don't really like is the dealer is 45 minutes to an hour away but I do have a Case dealer in town.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Case 450 is more inline with the NH 185. I drove a 450 2 months ago with 700 hours, I really liked it, but didn't like the poor rear visibility.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I believe the difference between the 445 and 450 is the 445 is a vertical lift machine and the 450 is a radial lift. I could be wrong but I thought they were the same just different in that way.


----------



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

i have a L185 with just under 300 hrs on it i brought it in dec 08 new with cab heat/ac all hand controls and a 2 speed i was treading the waters to see what i can get for it make me a offer im in nj


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm in ny hVe me a cal to talk about skid 845-222-2983 John


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

How did you make out? Purchase it?


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Have not decided yet as I am still waiting on my big account to give me the 100% thumbs up. I'm about 95% sure they are fine but I don't want to purchase till they sign on the dotted line as it is about 70% of my snow income. I called about the Case 445 yesterday and they had a deposit on it so it looks like I will be going with the new holland unless I find something in the next week I like better or is a better deal.


----------



## WRLS (Dec 16, 2009)

exclusive;1340572 said:


> i have a L185 with just under 300 hrs on it i brought it in dec 08 new with cab heat/ac all hand controls and a 2 speed i was treading the waters to see what i can get for it make me a offer im in nj


Let me know if you still have it. (330) 720 -3434 Jeff Williams


----------



## pdmissle (Oct 6, 2010)

exclusive;1340572 said:


> i have a L185 with just under 300 hrs on it i brought it in dec 08 new with cab heat/ac all hand controls and a 2 speed i was treading the waters to see what i can get for it make me a offer im in nj


What kind of money do you have in mind? payup


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

pdmissle;1399838 said:


> What kind of money do you have in mind? payup


I think he sold it nearly instantly on CL, i pm'd him within hours of him listing it and it was sold already.


----------



## pdmissle (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah I figured he might have. I've been trying to find one..


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah he was asking 23 or 25 when I spoke with him


----------

